# PDX to Oregon coast anyone??



## Beegod Santana (Mar 29, 2008)

So next weekend I intend to head out of portland via rt 26 to the seaside, astoria area where I intend to pick up the oregon coast trail and hike south into nicer weather. If any one wants to hitch along, I'd love the company. Hit me up on a pm and I'll give you my celly #. I'm just you're average long haired bearded guy. I don't look threatening, but also don't look like I'm easily taken advantage of. I've hitched thousands of miles and know what I'm doing, so if you're a newbie looking to get out a little, here's your chance. Peace.


----------

